# 19.-23.12 in Büddelborn



## Mr. Manual (16. Dezember 2003)

Hi an alle Dirter und Streeter in der umbebung von Büddelborn. Ich komme ja eigentlich aus Berlin aber ich bin für diese Tage in Büddelborn zu Besuch, so wolte ich mal fragen ob einer lust zum Biken hat????Meldet euch bei mir oder im Forum 
Danke Gruss Olli


----------



## *JO* (22. Dezember 2003)

wo ist büddelborn ????
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWarrior (22. Dezember 2003)

Büttelborn (warum schreiben das immer alle mit dd?  ?) liegt ganz in der Nähe von Groß Gerau!


----------



## holti72 (2. Februar 2004)

Weil die Hessen so eine deutliche Aussprache haben !   

holti72


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2004)

holti72 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil die Hessen so eine deutliche Aussprache haben !
> 
> holti72



Stimmt !!! Besonders Mr. Manual aus Berlin  

Tschö dann auch


----------



## holti72 (2. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt !!! Besonders Mr. Manual aus Berlin
> 
> Tschö dann auch



Ich sehr die Story annersda: Mr. Manual kommt mal wieder seit langem seine Tante besuchen. Will hier aber biken und macht en Thread auf. Du Tantchen wo sind wir denn hier, ich will mich doch verabreden.

Tantchen: Ei junsche, dem Ort heeßt doch Büddelborn....

so, dat Ende von der Geschichte steht ganz oben....du nixraff


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2004)

holti72 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sehr die Story annersda: Mr. Manual kommt mal wieder seit langem seine Tante besuchen. Will hier aber biken und macht en Thread auf. Du Tantchen wo sind wir denn hier, ich will mich doch verabreden.
> 
> Tantchen: Ei junsche, dem Ort heeßt doch Büddelborn....
> 
> so, dat Ende von der Geschichte steht ganz oben....du nixraff



Hast ja fast Recht ! Die Tante kommt awer aus Berlin !!!


----------



## yakko (2. Februar 2004)

Leute, laßt doch den armen Thread in Ruhe, wieso musstet ihr den wieder von den Toten auferstehen lassen?


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2004)

yakko schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, laßt doch den armen Thread in Ruhe, wieso musstet ihr den wieder von den Toten auferstehen lassen?



Du....ich wollt mich nur noch mal dafür entschuldigen......  

Nix für Ungut   Bis zur nächsten Tour


----------



## yakko (26. Februar 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Du....ich wollt mich nur noch mal dafür entschuldigen......
> 
> Nix für Ungut   Bis zur nächsten Tour



Naja, wenigstens hast du den Anstand dich dafür zu entschuldigen


----------



## holti72 (14. Juni 2004)

Stimmt.....ich auch nochmal.....sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Juni 2004)

holti72 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt.....ich auch nochmal.....sorry



Jaajaaa.....Der gute alte Büddddelborner Thread


----------



## Lupo (6. September 2004)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Jaajaaa.....Der gute alte Büddddelborner Thread


hi google,
heut war nen kunde aus büddelborn bei mir, da isser mir wieder eingefallen, Der gute alte Büddddelborner Thread


----------



## Mr. Manual (6. September 2004)

lasst ihn nicht sterben =P lol


----------



## Lupo (6. September 2004)

Mr. Manual schrieb:
			
		

> lasst ihn nicht sterben =P lol


jo, bis spätestens weihnachten dann,

Lup


----------



## Eggbuster (7. September 2004)

ihr habt ja keine ahnung...vom hesse wird das net büddelborn sondern biddelbärn ausgesprochen ;-)   wohne im nachbarort


----------



## Google (8. September 2004)

Ich hab eh noch nie verstehen können warum sich an den Thread so wenige beteiligen.

Übrigens ich komm aus Steinheim. Wir Einheimischen sprechen das so aus:

Staaaanemm......​
"Staaaaa" lange gesprochen "nemm" kurz und bündig.

In unserem Nachbarort Klein-Auheim herscht wiederrum eine ganz andere Vorgehensweise:

Klaaaanaaaam​
Beidsilbig langezogen....

Kann mir jemand diese gravierenden Unterschiede erklären ? Und weshalb hat man Staaaanemm "Steinheim" benannt wenn dies doch ganz anders ausgesprochen werden muß ? 

Diese Phänomen kann man ja bereits bei Büttelborn (siehe ganz oben und der Beitrag von Eggbuster) betrachten  

Grüße und Danke für die vielen Antworten  

G   Gle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monco (12. September 2004)

Eggbuster schrieb:
			
		

> ihr habt ja keine ahnung...vom hesse wird das net büddelborn sondern biddelbärn ausgesprochen ;-)   wohne im nachbarort




biddelbärn?? hab noch nie gehört.. ich denk des heißt biddelborn (mit kurzem o  )
bin aus trewwer..  (oleeee ole ole oleeeeeeeeee)


----------



## Eggbuster (12. September 2004)

die leit aus trewwer ham ja ach null ahnung...


----------



## Monco (13. September 2004)

ruhe da hinten auf den billigen plätzen...


----------



## holti72 (15. September 2004)

Hab ja schon immer gesagt, die Hessen können eigentlich nicht so richtig deutsch.    Vor allen Dingen handhaben sie ihre Sprach mal so und mal so, grad wie es ihnen gefällt (siehe Post von Google).

Hab da jedes mal große Diskussionen mit meiner Frau, die ist nämlich auch aus Trewwer, genauer gesagt Astem (dt. Trebur, genauer gesgagt Astheim), ich bin nur zugezogen. Die hessische Sprache ist total inkonsequent. Ein Beispiel, was bei uns immer wieder aufkommt ist die Benennung von Fliegen, Mücken und Schnaken. Ich frage meine Frau immer, wie man das Ding nochmal nennt, womit man Mücken tothaut. Sie Antwortet immer Fliegenklatsche. Aber warum heissen das Fliegenklatsche, wenn man damit Mücken tothaut? Weil der Hesse irrt!!! Denn Fliegen sind die Dinger die fliegen und nicht stechen (womit Fliegenklatsche ja auch jetzt die richtige Bezeichnung wäre, denn es sind ja die, die damit totgeschlagen werden). Mücken sind die Viecher die auch fliegen, aber dabei noch stechen und so juckende Einstichstellen hinterlassen (somit stimmt die Bezeichnung Fliegenklatsche immer noch). Und Schnake gibt es einfach nicht!

@Mr. Manual:

bist Du ende des Jahres wieder bei Deiner Tante n Biddelbärn...ähhh Büttelborn? Wir warten ganz sehnsüchtig auf Dich.


----------



## Mr. Manual (15. September 2004)

mal schauen wie es sich halt ergibt  .Also vielleicht bis dann 
Gruss Olli


----------



## Eggbuster (15. September 2004)

ich glaube, so ganz hast du das noch nicht verstanden...

egal, was du nun an Insekten damit tothaust...es ist eine Fliegenklatsche !!!

deine definition von Mücken (im Hochdeutschen) stimmte schon...zu hessisch...Schnaken...

die definition von Fliegen (auch im HD) stimmte auch...im Hessischen sind das allerdings MÜCKEN !!

Und Fliegen werden oft garnet genannt...

achso...und wespen, die viecher, die nicht ihren Schwanz verlieren und auch nicht sterben, wenn sie jemanden pieksen werden oftmals als bienen bezeichnet, welche ja eigentlich im Hochdeutschen nur die süßen pelzigen sind, die sterben, wenn sie stechen und von denen man den leckeren Honig etc bekommt...

wendet wir uns jetzt dem bayrischen zu, da ist mit "Hoas" nicht unbedingt Meister Löffler gemeint   

Man muss halt nur immer wissen was gemeint ist, dann passt das schon !!!


----------



## MetalWarrior (15. September 2004)

holti72 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allen Dingen handhaben sie ihre Sprach mal so und mal so, grad wie es ihnen gefällt (siehe Post von Google).



Was lernen wir daraus? HESSEN RULEZZZ !!!    


Greets, MW aus Merfelle !!!


----------



## holti72 (15. September 2004)

MetalWarrior schrieb:
			
		

> .....HESSEN RULEZZZ !!!




un Englisch a net.....


----------



## Ippie (30. September 2004)

Morsch 'n 

so ruisch hier. Was gibbds neues aus Biddelborn? 


> jo, bis spätestens weihnachten dann,
> 
> Lupo



upps, ist ja noch gar nicht Weihnachten

und tschüß


----------



## holti72 (2. Dezember 2004)

Mr. Manual schrieb:
			
		

> mal schauen wie es sich halt ergibt  .Also vielleicht bis dann
> Gruss Olli



Also, was ist denn jetzt? Kommste dieses Jahr wieder Deine Tante besuchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2004)

Werden wir noch in diesem Jahr aufklären können ob Büddelborn doch mit einem "tt" geschrieben wird ?

Werden wir erfahren ob die Tante aus Berlin kommt....oder war es gar nicht die Tante die Mr.Manuel besuchen wollte ?

Wird sich Yakko, selbst ehemaliger Berliner, wieder aufregen weil der guude aaalte Biddelbernthread von den Toten erwacht ist ?

Wieviel Kunden aus Büddelborn hat Lupo dazu gewinnen können ?

etc.etc......Frägen über Frägen die dieser Thread aufgeworfen hat. Wird man diese aufgrund der Komplexität überhaupt irgendwann einmal einer Beantwortung zuführen können ? 

Wenn ihr mich braucht....ich bin für Euch da...


----------



## Ippie (3. Dezember 2004)

> etc.etc......Frägen über Frägen die dieser Thread aufgeworfen hat. Wird man diese aufgrund der Komplexität überhaupt irgendwann einmal einer Beantwortung zuführen können ?



auf die Antworten bin ich auch gespannt. Ich bin halt sehr neugierig.

bis denn

Ippie


----------



## Ippie (29. Juni 2005)

Was ist denn hier los? Ist Büddelborn ausgestorben? Seit über einem halben Jahr keine Neuen Infos von der Tante. 

bis denn

Ippie


----------



## AbsentMinded (18. Juli 2005)

*rück*



			
				holti72 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ja schon immer gesagt, die Hessen können eigentlich nicht so richtig deutsch.    Vor allen Dingen handhaben sie ihre Sprach mal so und mal so, grad wie es ihnen gefällt (siehe Post von Google).
> 
> Hab da jedes mal große Diskussionen mit meiner Frau, die ist nämlich auch aus Trewwer, genauer gesagt Astem (dt. Trebur, genauer gesgagt Astheim), ich bin nur zugezogen. Die hessische Sprache ist total inkonsequent. Ein Beispiel, was bei uns immer wieder aufkommt ist die Benennung von Fliegen, Mücken und Schnaken. Ich frage meine Frau immer, wie man das Ding nochmal nennt, womit man Mücken tothaut. Sie Antwortet immer Fliegenklatsche. Aber warum heissen das Fliegenklatsche, wenn man damit Mücken tothaut? Weil der Hesse irrt!!! Denn Fliegen sind die Dinger die fliegen und nicht stechen (womit Fliegenklatsche ja auch jetzt die richtige Bezeichnung wäre, denn es sind ja die, die damit totgeschlagen werden). Mücken sind die Viecher die auch fliegen, aber dabei noch stechen und so juckende Einstichstellen hinterlassen (somit stimmt die Bezeichnung Fliegenklatsche immer noch). Und Schnake gibt es einfach nicht!



 
 
Grüß aus Schprendlingä...          (oder so ähnlich)
Holti bringt es auf den Punkt!!!

Da wohn ich olles Nordlicht seit 10 Jahren hier und nu öffnen sich endlich meine verquollenen Augen  

Aber was zum Henker ist ne Wutz, a Schawellschea ...  

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Google (21. Juli 2005)

Kolder
Köödz
Broiler....

bis Weihnachten...


----------



## Ippie (9. Dezember 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich ist es wieder Weihnachten und ich werde mal den Thread neues Leben einhauchen.

Viele Grüße an alle Büddelborner oder wie die halt heißen. Auch an Tantchen

Ippie


----------



## holti72 (24. März 2006)

Und Jungs, laßt mich raten, Mr. "Handbuch" war auch 2005 wieder nicht bei Tantchen in Biddelbern, oder?  

Sachen bibbs........


----------



## holti72 (14. September 2006)

Aber jedes Jahr gibt es ein Weihnachten  

Wenn es dieses jahr was werden soll, dann mußte mal langsam laut geben Herr Manual


----------



## Google (14. September 2006)

*EIN KLASSIKER​*
*PAAAARTYYYYYYYYY​*



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2006)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> *EIN KLASSIKER​*
> *PAAAARTYYYYYYYYY​*
> 
> 
> ...



ICH HÖRE NIX


----------



## holti72 (15. August 2009)

....will never be forgotten!


----------

